# Amp and sub im gonna buy



## BearTheGreat (Jun 3, 2009)

Amp


Subs



Do you think it will hit hard? And are they junk or good?


----------



## rvpr4 (Jun 3, 2009)

Those subs are perfect for that amp....wire them to a 2ohm load and you\re good to go. 1000 watt RMS amp and the subs are 1000watts rms total...and alpine is goodd so it will hit pretty hard since 1000 watts RMS is alot in my opinion.


----------



## BearTheGreat (Jun 3, 2009)

:d i hope i ordering them soon


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

wire the subs parallel to drop them to two ohm, otherwise bridge the voice coils and run it true from the amp.


----------



## rvpr4 (Jun 3, 2009)

did yu buy that amp at best buy??? i cud of got yu it for 320-340$


----------

